# Inappropriate Public Display of Affection



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.

My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.

I was creeped out but had decided to get them to their destination. We arrived and they left.

I REALLY do not like when people with alternative lifestyles go out of their way to be "in your face" with overt displays of affection like that.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Part of the job.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Diesel Up said:


> I was creeped out but had decided to get them to their destination. We arrived and they left.
> 
> I REALLY do not like when people with alternative lifestyles go out of their way to be "in your face" with overt displays of affection like that.


I hear they have Uber in Indiana? 
Would you have been "creeped out" of it was some some drunk dude and his drunk chick? IF you would have said something to the straight couple, say the same thing to the gay couple. 
Why do you think they were trying to put it in your face? You think they were trying to be political like the short dicked open carry dudes? They were doing that for your benefit?
What did you rate them?


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

I know how you feel. When I see an opposite sex couple kissing it seriously grosses me out. Especially if the guy has a beard. Like how can a girl tolerate that gross hair all over her face.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


In the old country they used to burn specimens like this at the stake.

Get real; in this world there are people who are attracted to people of the opposite sex, to people of the same sex, and to both sexes. Have you been living under a rock?

If I start hearing the slurpy-slurpy-smack noise of couples who can't control themselves in public it makes me fume, whatever sex they are.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

You're just upset that it's two guys.

And this



Nick3946 said:


> Part of the job.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I hear they have Uber in Indiana?
> Would you have been "creeped out" of it was some some drunk dude and his drunk chick? IF you would have said something to the straight couple, say the same thing to the gay couple.
> Why do you think they were trying to put it in your face? You think they were trying to be political like the short dicked open carry dudes? They were doing that for your benefit?
> What did you rate them?


^^^
There's this thing called 'decorum' . 
Also the old saying about "There's a time and a place for everything". 
They probably had just met 15 minutes before they got in the car.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

elelegido said:


> In the old country they used to burn specimens like this at the stake.
> 
> Get real; in this world there are people who are attracted to people of the opposite sex, to people of the same sex, and to both sexes. Have you been living under a rock?
> 
> ...


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


It's just two people showing affection for each other...who cares! To them, YOU live an "alternative lifestyle". Maybe they're grossed out by two straight people kissing.

Just drive them to their destination and don't allow them do anything that you wouldn't want a straight couple to do in your car.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Did you smell feces?


----------



## JohnMac (Feb 24, 2015)

Had a drunk couple in their mid-50's making out and getting handsy in my backseat for the whole 20-min ride the other day. Trust me, your situation could've been worse.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I never had a couple make out in the back of my car and sure wouldnt want to see two dudes making out either.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


If its legal then I'm not sure if you have grounds to ask them to stop.

Over here Cabbies and Limo drivers can refuse a fare or terminate a trip if passengers are likely to "spoil or soil" the vehicle.

So if you spotted a custard launcher back there and they were doing the Chocolate Cha Cha, then Aussie drivers could kick their Male douching asses out on the street!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Nick3946 said:


> Part of the job.


Not part of the job.

Cabbies ignore all that happens in the back seat and make bank.

UberX is 10 bucks an hour.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I really hate this designation of 'alternative' lifestyles, as if some people have gone down the wrong path through some terrible personal decision.. love is love.. best advice is to not get distracted, remember they are paying YOU to get them SAFELY to their destination. People on this forum sometimes don't realize that they're not just driving people around, they are responsible for other people's lives as well, other people's lives are in your hands!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

UberOne said:


> I really hate this designation of 'alternative' lifestyles, as if some people have gone down the wrong path through some terrible personal decision.. love is love.. best advice is to not get distracted, remember they are paying YOU to get them SAFELY to their destination. People on this forum sometimes don't realize that they're not just driving people around, they are responsible for other people's lives as well, other people's lives are in your hands!


Wrong. This is not a save the world endeavor. It's a cash operation.

If you want that feeling become a fireman or social worker.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

of course it's a cash endeavor, but you never put money before safety.. if you believe it's purely a cash endeavor, then you can go ahead and become a totally wreckless driver, see far that takes you.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberOne said:


> of course it's a cash endeavor, but you never put money before safety.. if you believe it's purely a cash endeavor, then you can go ahead and become a totally wreckless driver, see far that takes you.


Did you read this thread before
typing your irrelevant bs?

Let me ask you, what are you doing in this driver's forum?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> Part of the job.


 Bullshit! If a couple, be that ****/hetero sexual, want to engage in romantic activity, wait til they get to their destination. That's what couches and beds are for.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm a big hypocrite in this regard. If a pair of dudes were getting it on in my back seat, I'd pull over and let them out. If a pair of women were doing this, I'd do everything I could to make the trip last as long as possible..


----------



## lornaevo (Nov 16, 2014)

It's amazing how people can have such hate in their hearts.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

It’s not a question of hate but rather personal taste. I am not gay so I am not interested in having a male gay couple make out in my backseat. It doesn’t mean I hate them.

There are certain foods that make me gag, that doesn’t mean I hate the people that eat it, just don’t do it in my car.


----------



## lornaevo (Nov 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> It's not a question of hate but rather personal taste. I am not gay so I am not interested in having a male gay couple make out in my backseat. It doesn't mean I hate them.
> 
> There are certain foods that make me gag, that doesn't mean I hate the people that eat it, just don't do it in my car.


I'm not gay. I'm happily married to a beautiful woman. However they are people and it's their choice to love and kiss whomever they please.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Got a suggestion, if that disturbed you then stop driving, because pax dont want drivers like you.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

There's a BIG difference between a quick little kiss on full on making out.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I hear they have Uber in Indiana?
> Would you have been "creeped out" of it was some some drunk dude and his drunk chick? IF you would have said something to the straight couple, say the same thing to the gay couple.
> Why do you think they were trying to put it in your face? You think they were trying to be political like the short dicked open carry dudes? They were doing that for your benefit?
> What did you rate them?


What exactly is a "short dicked open carry" dude?


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I'm a big hypocrite in this regard. If a pair of dudes were getting it on in my back seat, I'd pull over and let them out. If a pair of women were doing this, I'd do everything I could to make the trip last as long as possible..


Especially if they were lipstick ****** like Howard Stern has on his show.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


I tell people (male, female, not sure what) I don't care what they do but if any bodily fluids end up in my car there WILL be a cleaning fee. At least if they're making out they're not watching my driving or route choices and I don't have to talk to 'em.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /Diesel Up : Betwixt & Between
Bison finds
Possible Solution to this Situation. As he
does with High-Beamers Behind you,
turn Rearview Mirror up towards
ceiling. Problem solved.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Got a suggestion, if that disturbed you then stop driving, because pax dont want drivers like you.


He should not have to stop driving. PDAs are unneccesary.


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /Diesel Up : Betwixt & Between
> Bison finds
> Possible Solution to this Situation. As he
> does with High-Beamers Behind you,
> ...


But then you cant look for cars behind you that might be too close or other unsafe conditions.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If its legal then I'm not sure if you have grounds to ask them to stop.
> 
> Over here Cabbies and Limo drivers can refuse a fare or terminate a trip if passengers are likely to "spoil or soil" the vehicle.
> 
> So if you spotted a custard launcher back there and they were doing the Chocolate Cha Cha, then Aussie drivers could kick their Male douching asses out on the street!


POST # 13 / Sydney Uber :Boffo Bison
is STILL
CHORTLING after a Good Bellylaugh,
and several bouts of Snickering. LOL.

What's worse: Chocolate Cha-Cha residue
or Ceilingfilled with Launched Custard ?

Best Bison-laugh of The Month!
Thank you, sir.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> What exactly is a "short dicked open carry" dude?


= studies show that dudes that open carry their weapons tend to have as little between their legs as they have in their brains.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> = studies show that dudes that open carry their weapons tend to have as little between their legs as they have in their brains.


Could you please post a link to this study you mention?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Could you please post a link to this study you mention?


He said studIES not studY. Apparently there's more than one.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Could you please post a link to this study you mention?


Yes, we would ALL like to see this "Study."


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He said studIES not studY. Apparently there's more than one.


 I'll settle for one.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> = studies show that dudes that open carry their weapons tend to have as little between their legs as they have in their brains.


How would you know, since you people in Australia let your stupid government take away your weapons.

If you are afraid of guns, that's your business, and please post a link to your "studies," unless the studies were conducted by you at a gay bar.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

*Let me start off my saying that I can't believe that we are in 2015 and we still have this homophobia/bigotry existing in society today. Are people still living under a rock like the dumbass below?*



Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> *My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


*

Being Gay/Bisexual/Lesbian/Transgendered or even Straight isn't a lifestyle. Its who people are. Should the LGBT community be offended with your "Alternative lifestyle" being shoved in their face?

Its one thing to be "Creeped out" by the action of people "making out" in your car, its quite another to target a specific minority group for this behaviour. You should know that you are performing Uber services FOR THE PUBLIC, so that means you need to SERVE THE PUBLIC and not discriminate based on sexual orientation/gender/race.

djino
"At the very least, you should hold a sign up on your vehicle indicating that you're an UberBigot Driver, so that the public can take appropriate action to cancel the ride and send Uber the details"*


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Danikjan said:


> You're just upset that it's two guys.
> 
> And this


Of course!! The OP may very well also take issue with even a straight couple making out in his vehicle, but I'm sure OP wouldn't start a thread about and call it inappropriate. It implies HATE against this particular group.

djino


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

There are people in this world who hate others who aren't like them. Can't argue that point. However, finding a particular activity distasteful does in no way indicate hatred for the people engaging in it. Will you call me a bigot for not understanding why some people choose to jump out of airplanes? I do not like shellfish, am I now to be chastised by the seafood loving crowd? I prefer dogs over cats as pets. I guess that means I hate all those who enjoy their feline companions.

Of course people don't want objects or behavior in their personal space that they find personally distasteful. I'm a non-smoker so I do not allow smoking in my car. A smoker probably wouldn't mind if you lit up.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> There's this thing called 'decorum' .


There's also this thing called "homophobia".



Uber-Doober said:


> Also the old saying about "There's a time and a place for everything".


There's also an old saying about "Choosing a job where people's lives are not influenced by one's hate"



Uber-Doober said:


> They probably had just met 15 minutes before they got in the car.


Can we also make the idiotic assumption that if it were a straight couple, that the OP was likely making a pick up at a strip club?

djino
"It just...blows my mind :S"


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

UberOne said:


> I really hate this designation of 'alternative' lifestyles, as if some people have gone down the wrong path through some terrible personal decision.. love is love.. best advice is to not get distracted!


I couldn't agree more!

djino


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> It's not a question of hate but rather personal taste. I am not gay so I am not interested in having a male gay couple make out in my backseat. It doesn't mean I hate them.


It does, if its the sexual orientation that bothers you and not the activity.

djino


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Got a suggestion, if that disturbed you then stop driving, because pax dont want drivers like you.


Exactly!


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> There are people in this world who hate others who aren't like them. Can't argue that point. However, finding a particular activity distasteful does in no way indicate hatred for the people engaging in it.


Like I said in my first reply to this thread, it is plainly obvious that the OP is homophobic. If you believe otherwise, then I'd say you are pretty naïve and likely have never experienced any form of discrimination in your lifetime.



TimFromMA said:


> Will you call me a bigot for not understanding why some people choose to jump out of airplanes? I do not like shellfish, am I now to be chastised by the seafood loving crowd? I prefer dogs over cats as pets. I guess that means I hate all those who enjoy their feline companions.
> 
> Of course people don't want objects or behavior in their personal space that they find personally distasteful. I'm a non-smoker so I do not allow smoking in my car. A smoker probably wouldn't mind if you lit up.


Your arguments above are ridiculous. Disliking two men kissing implies you think being Gay is a choice. And comparing that to you preferring Dogs over Cats.

djino


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Uberone and djino are uber snitches.
I am adding them to my ignore list.

Btw, there is no homofobia, the smell of fresh poop from your mouth just makes some people sick.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> Of course!! The OP may very well also take issue with even a straight couple making out in his vehicle, but I'm sure OP wouldn't start a thread about and call it inappropriate. It implies HATE against this particular group.
> 
> djino


Not necessarily. Some people believe public displays of affection are inappropriate. People have a right to believe what they want. It is still a free country last I knew.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> *Let me start off my saying that I can't believe that we are in 2015 and we still have this homophobia/bigotry existing in society today. Are people still living under a rock like the dumbass below?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Maybe Uber should start UberGAY so that they can be guaranteed a driver who is not a "homophobe."


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> Not necessarily. Some people believe public displays of affection are inappropriate.


Like I originally said, if this thread was simply about the inappropriateness of PDA, fine. If OP mentioned examples of other groups that performed the same activity in addition to this gay couple, fine, I may not make that leap.

But reading the first post, its clear that OP takes issue to Gay people as OP also included the fact that they were holding hands prior to entering the vehicle (why would this be necessary to the story of PDA if not homophobic? and that part was before the ride? unless he also sees the act of holding hands as PDA that OP is also against). I'm sure this very thread wouldn't exist if it were not a gay couple as pax.

djino


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Even if the OP is homophobic, that doesn't make it ok. I had a decent looking mid twenties guy and girl make out in my back seat recently and it was disgusting, and audible. There's nothing wrong with making out, however there is when it's my car, idc who or what you are. They didn't get kicked out because we were already in the driveway. Anything beyond what is appropriate at a high school dance I reserve the right to tell you to get the **** out, if I choose.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

djino said:


> Like I originally said, if this thread was simply about the inappropriateness of PDA, fine. If OP mentioned examples of other groups that performed the same activity in addition to this gay couple, fine, I may not make that leap.
> 
> But reading the first post, its clear that OP takes issue to Gay people as OP also included the fact that they were holding hands prior to entering the vehicle (why would this be necessary to the story of PDA if not homophobic? and that part was before the ride? unless he also sees the act of holding hands as PDA that OP is also against). I'm sure this very thread wouldn't exist if it were not a gay couple as pax.
> 
> djino


You are trying to call people bigots who clearly aren't. Trying to elicit hatred of others who do not share your beliefs makes you just as bad, if not more, than people who openly bash any group who is different than their own whether it be race, gender, sexual orientation or the like..


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> You are trying to call people bigots who clearly aren't. Trying to elicit hatred of others who do not share your beliefs makes you just as bad, if not more, than people who openly bash any group who is different than their own whether it be race, gender, sexual orientation or the like..


Calling people out on their homophobic beliefs/posts hardly makes me just as bad lol. If anything, its the people who stay quiet and tolerate the behaviour, who are just as bad.

djino


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

djino said:


> There's also this thing called "homophobia".
> 
> There's also an old saying about "Choosing a job where people's lives are not influenced by one's hate"
> 
> ...


^^^
Ok, ok... you've made it abundantly clear where you're coming from. 
You're just one of those "In your face" types. 
Fornicated up against a parking meter lately?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

djino said:


> Calling people out on their homophobic beliefs/posts hardly makes me just as bad lol. If anything, its the people who stay quiet and tolerate the behaviour, who are just as bad.
> 
> djino


^^^
Now you're calling people out on their beliefs? 
I hear they're taking applications for the Thought Police.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

djino said:


> Calling people out on their homophobic beliefs/posts hardly makes me just as bad lol. If anything, its the people who stay quiet and tolerate the behaviour, who are just as bad.
> 
> djino


You are trying to find or create hate where none exists. People with your mindset are part of what's wrong with the world.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

djino said:


> Like I said in my first reply to this thread, it is plainly obvious that the OP is homophobic. If you believe otherwise, then I'd say you are pretty naïve and likely have never experienced any form of discrimination in your lifetime.
> 
> Your arguments above are ridiculous. Disliking two men kissing implies you think being Gay is a choice. And comparing that to you preferring Dogs over Cats.
> 
> djino


^^^
Calling anybody "homophobic" is just like when they pull out that race card.... and how does one defend himself against that kind of slur? 
You obviously have an agenda, and carry it with you wherever you go while jamming your beliefs down the throats of anyone present whether they want to listen or not. 
And, no.... you don't have the "right" to ejaculate in my car.


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> You are trying to find or create hate where none exists. People with your mindset are part of what's wrong with the world.


I'd say people such as yourself who ignore the hate and tolerate other people's ignorance is what is wrong with the world today.

djino
"Luckily, the world is changing everyday in the way that is leaving people like the OP (and perhaps people like yourself) in the minority"


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Calling anybody "homophobic" is just like when they pull out that race card.... and how does one defend himself against that kind of slur?
> You obviously have an agenda, and carry it with you wherever you go while jamming your beliefs down the throats of anyone present whether they want to listen or not.
> And, no.... you don't have the "right" to ejaculate in my car.


If its deserved (like it is with the OP), one should not have to defend it. They should just own their truth and perhaps if they are so lucky, learn from their ignorance.

djino


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

puber said:


> Uberone and djino are uber snitches.
> I am adding them to my ignore list.
> 
> Btw, there is no homofobia, the smell of fresh poop from your mouth just makes some people sick.


^^^
Watch out, Puber.... you're getting dangerously close to the part of your signature that mentions cucumber abuse.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I pity people like djino. They are so full of hatred themselves that they project it on those around themselves. They need to pull others down to make them feel better about themselves.

How sad.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Bullshit! If a couple, be that ****/hetero sexual, want to engage in romantic activity, wait til they get to their destination. That's what couches and beds are for.


^^^
Not to mention video booths.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

What happens in Vegas stays on You Tube

- Walter


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

djino said:


> Calling people out on their homophobic beliefs/posts hardly makes me just as bad lol. If anything, its the people who stay quiet and tolerate the behaviour, who are just as bad.
> 
> djino


If the amorous couple showed just a little respect for another individual's personal property, space and other following riders they may have asked the driver:

"Excuse me driver, my buddy and I just can't keep our hands outta each other, will it be ok to continue on our mutual bodily discovery tour and swap and spill some bodily fluids along the way?"

To which the driver being shown the correct regard and respect could possibly answer a few ways:

"Yeah go ahead! Let me spin the dashcam around, its my car and recording anything that goes on is my right - sign this form here to handover video distribution rights thanks!"

or

"Yeah go ahead! But do understand this vehicle is shared by many so it would be remiss of me not to give the whole back seat area a proper hygienic wipedown when you finish. Feacal matter and other bodily fluids are known transmmiters of disease. Its gonna cost me my time to accommodate your choice. How's $100 sound?"

or

"Yeah sure you can love your man! But do you mind respecting my workplace and my feelings and wait 30 minutes before you start playing the skin flute? I wouldn't come to your workplace sit at your desk and jerk off........and don't knock MY choices of who and how I love".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> How would you know, since you people in Australia let your stupid government take away your weapons.
> 
> If you are afraid of guns, that's your business, and please post a link to your "studies," unless the studies were conducted by you at a gay bar.


Bang Bang! I'm dead!


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

I imagine this thread turned into a gay/lesbian argument. I don't think that's what the OP wanted the focus to be on. I personally wouldn't want people making out in my backseat regardless of their orientation (2 women is of course the exception for some damn reason).


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I pity people like djino. They are so full of hatred themselves that they project it on those around themselves. They need to pull others down to make them feel better about themselves.
> 
> How sad.


^^^
Well, I don't know if it's actually pulling others down to make themselves feel better.... It transcends that and permeates everything whether it's Gay/Str8, Republican/Democrat, Immigration, anything you can shake a stick at.
And then, when you resist their opinion, out come the personal attacks calling you a homophobe, or racist. 
Just don't try to shove your views down my throat. 
Django has no possible idea about my sexuality, but yet he stoops to invective.... definitely not the way to win over people and spread your influence, at least not on a personal level.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

lornaevo said:


> It's amazing how people can have such hate in their hearts.


^^^
See? 
There YOU go, calling people hateful. 
Will you people never stop? 
You're like a goddamm broken record.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Got a suggestion, if that disturbed you then stop driving, because pax dont want drivers like you.


^^^
Oh, really? 
Try it on a plane sometime... hopefully before take off so they can throw your ass out. 
Or in line at the DMV.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> There are people in this world who hate others who aren't like them. Can't argue that point. However, finding a particular activity distasteful does in no way indicate hatred for the people engaging in it. Will you call me a bigot for not understanding why some people choose to jump out of airplanes? I do not like shellfish, am I now to be chastised by the seafood loving crowd? I prefer dogs over cats as pets. I guess that means I hate all those who enjoy their feline companions.
> 
> Of course people don't want objects or behavior in their personal space that they find personally distasteful. I'm a non-smoker so I do not allow smoking in my car. A smoker probably wouldn't mind if you lit up.


^^^
Since smokers are in the minority these days, you mean that you wouldn't mind a smoker lighting up even if your next passenger didn't smoke and then gave you a low rating because of the smell and the inevitable ashes left in the car? 
I happen to smoke but I never allow smoking in my work car.... I don't even smoke in my own cars.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

djino said:


> *Let me start off my saying that I can't believe that we are in 2015 and we still have this homophobia/bigotry existing in society today. Are people still living under a rock like the dumbass below?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


^^^
Your replies become more hysterical and outrageous with each successive post.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> You are trying to find or create hate where none exists. People with your mindset are part of what's wrong with the world.


^^^
And they don't hesitate to play the Hate-Racist-Homophobia-*******-Bigot card. 
I'm so effing sick of it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> What happens in Vegas stays on You Tube
> 
> - Walter


^^^
LOL!!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Anybody else in favor of combining this thread with another popular one... T-boned by another Uber driver?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

There's been enough boning in my car. I don't need this too.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> If the amorous couple showed just a little respect for another individual's personal property, space and other following riders they may have asked the driver:
> 
> "Excuse me driver, my buddy and I just can't keep our hands outta each other, will it be ok to continue on our mutual bodily discovery tour and swap and spill some bodily fluids along the way?"
> 
> ...


Skin flute? Hahahaha


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

I would kick them out.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I'm a big hypocrite in this regard. If a pair of dudes were getting it on in my back seat, I'd pull over and let them out. If a pair of women were doing this, I'd do everything I could to make the trip last as long as possible..


In either case it is disrespectful and I'd kick them both out regardless of genitalia.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree that it's over the top, no matter their sex, but that being said, I've had pax do worse in my car, especially drunk ones so while I might be less than pleased, I would just be happy that they weren't messing with my radio, rolling down windows, puking, passing out, all the other lovely things that they seem perfectly happy to do in an Uber that they wouldn't do anywhere else.


----------



## UberHollywood (Jan 2, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> You are trying to find or create hate where none exists. People with your mindset are part of what's wrong with the world.


None exist ? OP was clearly demonstrating hate.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

UberHollywood said:


> None exist ? OP was clearly demonstrating hate.


When? And even if he had, so what. Are we all supposed to think alike?

Here comes the Thought Police.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I'll settle for one.


Me too.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> Uberone and djino are uber snitches.
> I am adding them to my ignore list.
> 
> Btw, there is no homofobia, the smell of fresh poop from your mouth just makes some people sick.


You make the same shit comments all over this board. You must be a gem to be around.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> How would you know, since you people in Australia let your stupid government take away your weapons.
> 
> If you are afraid of guns, that's your business, and please post a link to your "studies," unless the studies were conducted by you at a gay bar.


Who mentioned guns?
BTW...has YOUR government tried to take yours? No!!


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Who mentioned guns?
> BTW...has YOUR government tried to take yours? No!!


The comment was directed toward a poster who made a derogatory comment about men who openly carry. Everyone knows that is a reference to firearms.

I never said that MY government tried to take mine; not that Americans would cooperate with such a move anyways.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> The comment was directed toward a poster who made a derogatory comment about men who openly carry. Everyone knows that is a reference to firearms.
> 
> I never said that MY government tried to take mine; not that Americans would cooperate with such a move anyways.


Hmm I thought you said you did not get the reference? So you are a liar too huh ?
Oh and yes, everybody knows those who think they have to open carry are short dicked ****s who make it harder on moderate gun owners.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Hmm I thought you said you did not get the reference? So you are a liar too huh ?
> Oh and yes, everybody knows those who think they have to open carry are short dicked ****s who make it harder on moderate gun owners.


Ok you are a little internet tough guy who talks trash on a board but would never have the guts to call me a liar to my face.

Now get back in bed with your mother where you came from, wimp.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> The comment was directed toward a poster who made a derogatory comment about men who openly carry. Everyone knows that is a reference to firearms.
> 
> I never said that MY government tried to take mine; not that Americans would cooperate with such a move anyways.


Gotcha...I thought you were going a little Charlton Heston on us


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh I 'll meet for a beer anywhere you want . Obriens ? Hamiltons? Did you not infer you did not know what I meant ? Now if you want to say you figured it out after you responded to me I apologize ! Ale smith Thursday ?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Now get back in bed with your mother where you came from, wimp.


Oh, my Mom died. 4 years ago.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I'm a big hypocrite in this regard. If a pair of dudes were getting it on in my back seat, I'd pull over and let them out. If a pair of women were doing this, I'd do everything I could to make the trip last as long as possible..


Happened to me in boston also.... they got a 1* from me. We drive plenty of gay men in boston... and from my experience as a group they're excellent pax.... but i don't need to see that shit.
Though I haven't had the pleasure of having 2 Les suck face in my back seat....... it would definitely earn them a 5*.

That's how life works.....life's not fair.... and there's no such think as "equality" in the real reality driven world.......ain't it a *****.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


Uber isn't the job for you then, there will be lots of gays making out in your car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Oh, my Mom died. 4 years ago.


SNAP!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberSneak said:


> I imagine this thread turned into a gay/lesbian argument. I don't think that's what the OP wanted the focus to be on. I personally wouldn't want people making out in my backseat regardless of their orientation (2 women is of course the exception for some damn reason).


If its 2 women then ALWAYS record and ask for distribution rights. There seems to be a bigger market for that personal choice!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> You make the same shit comments all over this board. You must be a gem to be around.


He's just telling it like it is. What's the problem with that?


----------



## UberHollywood (Jan 2, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> There are people in this world who hate others who aren't like them. Can't argue that point. However, finding a particular activity distasteful does in no way indicate hatred for the people engaging in it. Will you call me a bigot for not understanding why some people choose to jump out of airplanes? I do not like shellfish, am I now to be chastised by the seafood loving crowd? I prefer dogs over cats as pets. I guess that means I hate all those who enjoy their feline companions.
> 
> Of course people don't want objects or behavior in their personal space that they find personally distasteful. I'm a non-smoker so I do not allow smoking in my car. A smoker probably wouldn't mind if you lit up.


Please .... We all know what he meant ,., homophobe. All this dancing around the issue is crazy.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


I find it obnoxious (like they can't wait a few minutes until after the ride?) and distasteful when anybody does it, no matter the sex. Well maybe not if it was two hot ladies but that only happens in the movies. Just turn up the music and rate them poorly.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

1


djino said:


> It does, if its the sexual orientation that bothers you and not the activity.
> 
> djino


Its personal choice, if you cannot accept others and their choices why should others accept yours?

A driver chooses not to share HIS private car for the purposes of a mobile Gay sausage swap. He IS happy to share his car for the purposes of transportation - or have I missed a new choice feature in the UBER App?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Reminds of Elaine (Seinfeld) telling Jerry "he had it out".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> When? And even if he had, so what. Are we all supposed to think alike?
> 
> Here comes the Thought Police.


Tell me this sunshine, Could a couple, be they straight, gay, white, black, brindle, handicapped, old, young, of ANY description engage in a open sexual act, on a public street in view of members of the public without breaching the law?

If a police officer asked a fornicating couple of ANY description to cease what they were doing on the street and they refused, could that couple be charged?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> You make the same shit comments all over this board. You must be a gem to be around.


puber has life sussed. The most fun I've ever had driving was when I swapped my Chauffeur's uniform and dressed like Fred Flinstone for a shift. Woman literally came running up to me screaming "Catch Me" a moment before launching themselves at me.

Dress like a Neanderthal, think like a King & enjoy the **** that awaits!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


_Alternative _lifestyle? Whatever. I don't like when _anybody_ treats me as if I'm not another human in the space with them. It doesn't matter if it's gay people or straight people. It's just rude to do that. If they want old style taxi, that is what they should order. This is something different. They are guests in my car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey flyingdingo puber ! I guess djino is so used to having things shoved down his throat that he has gotten used to it and doesn't even gag at intrusive behaviour! !!


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

kane said:


> I know how you feel. When I see an opposite sex couple kissing it seriously grosses me out. Especially if the guy has a beard. Like how can a girl tolerate that gross hair all over her face.


A girl may feel the same way as a clean shaven guy feels, when he kisses a girl with a burly beard on her, ahh...err...face.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Rubyson&sme said:


> A girl may feel the same way a clean shaven guy feels when he kisses a girl with a burly beard on her, ahh...err...face.


Well i don't necessarily agree with you, but that was funny just the same!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

All purpose Sign for your car

*No snogging

No grooming

Dashcam is on
and I hold the copyright
*​


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> All purpose Sign for your car
> 
> *No snogging
> 
> No grooming*​


No snogging? LOL!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

In my taxi driving days, i tried to reeducate those couples, saying that their parents desire grand children, but i was assured that....
i can't remember what their counter argument was.

I wouldn't try to talk to them that way driving uber.
I don't want to be tagged as an intolerant asshole or something of that sort.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snoggingLi


UberOnSD said:


> No snogging? LOL!


The only case that urban dictionary didn't deliver


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

puber said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snoggingLi
> 
> The only case that urban dictionary didn't deliver


Try .uk


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> A girl may feel the same way a clean shaven guy feels when he kisses a girl with a burly beard on her, ahh...err...face.


I'm a little confused with your post, or am I just taking it out context?









Eurovision 2014 Winner


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I'm a big hypocrite in this regard. If a pair of dudes were getting it on in my back seat, I'd pull over and let them out. If a pair of women were doing this, I'd do everything I could to make the trip last as long as possible..


What if they were two women who looked like dudes?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Maybe Uber should start UberGAY so that they can be guaranteed a driver who is not a "homophobe."


Yes, let's usher in a new era of segregation. Segregation is the answer.

Maybe uber should start "fire a homophobe."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> There are people in this world who hate others who aren't like them. Can't argue that point. However, finding a particular activity distasteful does in no way indicate hatred for the people engaging in it. Will you call me a bigot for not understanding why some people choose to jump out of airplanes? I do not like shellfish, am I now to be chastised by the seafood loving crowd? I prefer dogs over cats as pets. I guess that means I hate all those who enjoy their feline companions.
> 
> Of course people don't want objects or behavior in their personal space that they find personally distasteful. I'm a non-smoker so I do not allow smoking in my car. A smoker probably wouldn't mind if you lit up.


What you missed, maybe, is that OP didn't say he hated PDA. He said he hates when people with what he called "alternative lifestyles" are "in your face" about it. That's where the bigotry lies.

He's not saying he hates PDA or that it's inappropriate. He's acting as though these guys were prosthelityzing.

I'm also not comfortable with PDA, but it's not race, religion, sexual orientation, or even looks-specific. I don't like it, period.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, let's usher in a new era of segregation. Segregation is the answer.
> 
> Maybe uber should start "fire a homophobe."


Negative, because people have a right to their opinions.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

You don't have to like it...or even watch it.. what ya do have to do is take them to their location and drop em off.. 
Sounds like a personal thing,, not an huge issue that involved danger, or your safety..

It may not be our thing..but what the hell,,sounds like they were harmless.. - - 
but it was Definitely UN-called for & inappropriate public behavior -


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, let's usher in a new era of segregation. Segregation is the answer.
> 
> Maybe uber should start "fire a homophobe."


Actually, it is freak-show


jackstraww said:


> You don't have to like it...or even watch it.. what ya do have to do ,id take them to their location and drop em off.. Sounds like a personal thing,,but not an huge issue that involved danger, or your safety..
> 
> It may not be our thing..but what the hell,,sounds like they were harmless.. - - but >>>
> Definitely UN-called for inappropriate public behavior - no matter what sex they were.


If it was two hot chicks, that would be ONE thing. Nobody wants to watch (or hear, or smell) two dudes getting it on. I would have to use my own barf bags in that case.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I have no problem with gay people. I happily drive any gay person or persons anywhere they want to go. I am uncomfortable with gay PDAs. If I was out in public somewhere and I saw a gay couple kissing, I would avert my eyes and just keep walking. In my car, I'm a captive audience. I don't dislike gay people. The act of gay PDA is something I don't care for.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Negative, because people have a right to their opinions.


They sure do, but when they broadcast discriminatory opinions, that's a different issue.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> They sure do, but when they broadcast discriminatory opinions, that's a different issue.


Why? The First Amendment wasn't designed to protect "polite" speech.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, let's usher in a new era of segregation. Segregation is the answer.
> 
> Maybe uber should start "fire a homophobe."


...by forcing you to kiss travis or be deactivated


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Why? The First Amendment wasn't designed to protect "polite" speech.


The first amendment protects you from government interference. That's why it says "Congress shall make no law..." It does not say, "You shall be free to say whatever you want, wherever you want and no harm shall befall you for any words you choose to spew."

People can and do get fired for exercising their free speech. Nobody is advocating that OP go to jail for his words. So the first amendment really has nothing to do with this conversation. Companies typically don't want their brand tarnished by discriminatory statements made by employees/affiliates -- but this is Uber we're talking about, so who the hell knows what they care about.

Also, the first amendment doesn't protect ALL speech (forms of unprotected speech include hate speech, slander, fighting words, obscenity, etc.)

The remedy for speech that you don't like is counter speech, which is what I am engaging in. I disagree with the OP's assertion that those guys are living an "alternative lifestyle." It's a red flag term that leads me to believe this guy is homophobic or at least ignorant or misguided. It's also an offensive term. Alternative suggests that it's not normal. Lifestyle suggests that it's a choice.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The first amendment protects you from government interference. That's why it says "Congress shall make no law..." It does not say, "You shall be free to say whatever you want, wherever you want and no harm shall befall you for any words you choose to spew."
> 
> People can and do get fired for exercising their free speech. Nobody is advocating that OP go to jail for his words. So the first amendment really has nothing to do with this conversation.
> 
> ...


Added you to my ignore list


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The first amendment protects you from government interference. That's why it says "Congress shall make no law..." It does not say, "You shall be free to say whatever you want, wherever you want and no harm shall befall you for any words you choose to spew."
> 
> People can and do get fired for exercising their free speech. Nobody is advocating that OP go to jail for his words. So the first amendment really has nothing to do with this conversation. Companies typically don't want their brand tarnished by discriminatory statements made by employees -- but this is Uber we're talking about, so who the hell knows what they care about.
> 
> ...


The effort some people put into demonizing others astounds me.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> The effort some people put into demonizing others astounds me.


I don't feel as though I'm demonizing anyone. What if, instead of a gay couple, it was an interracial couple? "I don't agree with that alternative lifestyle!" Would that be offensive?

Maybe he didn't mean to be offensive and didn't realize "alternative lifestyle" was an offensive term.

In another online community, a woman used the word "******." She was informed that that was an offensive term, and she quickly apologized and explained that she didn't realize it was offensive.

It's no big deal. We all suffer some form of ignorance, and it's ok to learn and grow. It's also fine to have your opinions, just realize that other people can and will react to them if you broadcast them.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

puber said:


> Added you to my ignore list


Perfect!


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Old school: "Get a room!"
2015: "Get an Uber!"


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So what's the tolerance level for straight couples? First base, second base, third…

I don't want any of that in my car. I'm on duty. It gets me horny and I don't have anywhere to go where I don't have to pay for a booty call.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The first amendment protects you from government interference. That's why it says "Congress shall make no law..." It does not say, "You shall be free to say whatever you want, wherever you want and no harm shall befall you for any words you choose to spew."
> 
> People can and do get fired for exercising their free speech. Nobody is advocating that OP go to jail for his words. So the first amendment really has nothing to do with this conversation. Companies typically don't want their brand tarnished by discriminatory statements made by employees/affiliates -- but this is Uber we're talking about, so who the hell knows what they care about.
> 
> ...


I will give a more detailed response when I am NOT driving, but yours is the typical liberal response; there are consequences for your words. Yeah whatever.

people like you might be able to squash an 8-year old's free speech rights, but you will not be able to squash mine.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

... and in related news:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/4-2-...hrew-the-gay-couple-out-of-his-vehicle.17111/


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> ... and in related news:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/4-2-...hrew-the-gay-couple-out-of-his-vehicle.17111/


Its absolutely amazing that we still see this crap in 2015. Good on Uber for deactivating that Driver.

Hopefully that serves as a warning to the Bigots in this thread who mention they would end the ride in the same fashion, as you'll soon find yourself no longer an Uber driver.

djino
"Thanks for sharing that thread/article Oc_DriverX "


----------



## Houdini5150 (Jan 27, 2015)

Part of the job and it was 2 dudes...


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

djino said:


> Its absolutely amazing that we still see this crap in 2015. Good on Uber for deactivating that Driver.
> 
> Hopefully that serves as a warning to the Bigots in this thread who mention they would end the ride in the same fashion, as you'll soon find yourself no longer an Uber driver.
> 
> ...


You are added to my ignore list.
Are there any more trolls that want to water down this professional drivers forum's usefull threads with their irrelevant "opinions"?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

puber said:


> You are added to my ignore list.
> Are there any more trolls that want to water down this professional drivers forum's usefull threads with their irrelevant "opinions"?


Oh you mean you didn't put me on ignore like you mentioned earlier in this thread? lol



puber said:


> Uberone and djino are uber snitches.
> I am adding them to my ignore list.


How is anyone really to believe you now? Or is this just some sort of baseless threat in attempt to end the conversation from people you disagree with? lol

djino


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> Oh you mean you didn't put me on ignore like you mentioned earlier in this thread? lol
> 
> How is anyone really to believe you now? Or is this just some sort of baseless threat in attempt to end the conversation from people you disagree with? lol
> 
> djino


Who is uberone?


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> Oh you mean you didn't put me on ignore like you mentioned earlier in this thread? lol
> 
> How is anyone really to believe you now? Or is this just some sort of baseless threat in attempt to end the conversation from people you disagree with? lol
> 
> djino


Who is uberone?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

UberOnSD said:


> Who is uberone?


I do not personally know UberOne , but he/she did make some posts on the first page of this thread that I agreed with.

djino


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What if they were two women who looked like dudes?


What if you're not sure if they're women but they look like women?


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

djino said:


> I do not personally know UberOne , but he/she did make some posts on the first page of this thread that I agreed with.
> 
> djino


oh, okay because I just searched this page and I could not find any entries by that person.

when I get to a real computer, I will have to look


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

puber said:


> Added you to my ignore list


That says a lot more about you than him.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Diesel Up said:


> Last night, for my final ride of the evening, I had 2 guys walk up to my car holding hands and gazing into each others eyes. So, they got in and we had a 30 minute ride ahead of us.
> 
> My pax decided that having 3 sessions of making out in the back seat was a great way to spend that time.
> 
> ...


Alternative lifestyles? So what, they were Amish? Explain EXACTLY what you mean by that please, because other folks are arguing about it here.

I look at pax the same way I do children in my car: prefer they sit in the back seat unless they're very well behaved and if they're doing something back there that keeps them occupied and relatively quiet but doesn't make a mess I'm happy to not have to talk to them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So what's the tolerance level for straight couples? First base, second base, third&#8230;
> 
> I don't want any of that in my car. I'm on duty. It gets me horny and I don't have anywhere to go where I don't have to pay for a booty call.


Now I have to say that's a point I hadn't considered. ..


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That says a lot more about you than him.


You're joining him in rejects' lounge
Added


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm a little confused with your post, or am I just taking it out context?
> 
> View attachment 6394
> 
> Eurovision 2014 Winner


If you're that confused by my comment, then keep reading this forum. It teaches you a lot about, you know, stuffs...///...as well.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> If you're that confused by my comment, then keep reading this forum. It teaches you a lot about, you know, stuffs...///...as well.


Methinks that in the context of bearded men in sexy outfits winning international performance awards, then this slow country bumpkin has reason to be confused!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if there is such a thing called an appropriate public display of affection


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Celebrate diversity or lose your job!

Join the sausage fest or else!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Neo and fuzzers battles was almost as fierce as the hammer and the scrubbers bouts. It's like watching a ROCKY movie.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I wonder if there is such a thing called an appropriate public display of affection


I'm happy to shake hands on that.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I will give a more detailed response when I am NOT driving, but yours is the typical liberal response; there are consequences for your words. Yeah whatever.
> 
> people like you might be able to squash an 8-year old's free speech rights, but you will not be able to squash mine.


Did you mean quash?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

puber said:


> You are added to my ignore list.
> Are there any more trolls that want to water down this professional drivers forum's usefull threads with their irrelevant "opinions"?


You mean other than yourself?


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Did you mean quash?


the word quash is more applicable to legal proceedings, which I would have nothing to do with


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You mean other than yourself?


 The spirit of Denver Diane burns with-in pubers soul.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Lidman said:


> The spirit of Denver Diane burns with-in pubers soul.


who is Denver Diane? Is she hot?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> the word quash is more applicable to legal proceedings, which I would have nothing to do with


Quash: put an end to; suppress.

Squash: crush or squeeze (something) with force so that it becomes flat, soft, or out of shape.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That says a lot more about you than him.





puber said:


> You're joining him in rejects' lounge
> Added


Her.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Quash: put an end to; suppress.
> 
> Squash: crush or squeeze (something) with force so that it becomes flat, soft, or out of shape.


thank you, but I am aware of the definitions of each word. You understood what I was saying though right?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> thank you, but I am aware of the definitions of each word. You understood what I was saying though right?


Somehow by offering my opinion/view, the same way that everyone else did, I'm squishing your free speech rights? By pointing out that the first amendment doesn't offer protection from the consequences of your speech leveraged by private (non-governmental) entities, I'm squeezing the juice out of your free speech rights. I think that's what I got out of your post.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Lidman said:


> The spirit of Denver Diane burns with-in pubers soul.


Are you sure you have a burn and not an itch?


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

I find this whole post and the following ongoing commentaries somewhat troubling for all of ride share and its drivers. Because of this other trend I've noticed.

I posted a separate post in stories here; https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-tr...public-display-of-affection-story-here.17152/


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Methinks that in the context of bearded men in sexy outfits winning international performance awards, then this slow country bumpkin has reason to be confused!


Now I'm confused, we must get together share a beer and have a further confusing conversation. Ooops! Forgot, gotta go drive now, I'm so confused...obviously I'm ready to Lyft away or is it Uberon!!!!!


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> You're joining him in rejects' lounge
> Added


Add me to that list!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> Add me to that list!


You do Understand being on puber 's ignore list is a distinction that is not handed out lightly. I've been trying my hardest to cop the caveman's shove outta his world but all I get from him is Likes!!!

He's messing with my head bigtime - likes are supposed to be a compliment, but from a Neantherdal?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I wonder if there is such a thing called an appropriate public display of affection


That's when Granny hugs you. I THINK that's OK.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You do Understand being on puber 's ignore list is a distinction that is not handed out lightly. I've been trying my hardest to cop the caveman's shove outta his world but all I get from him is Likes!!!
> 
> He's messing with my head bigtime - likes are supposed to be a compliment, but from a Neantherdal?


I didn't realize how special I was.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

Newsflash, ignoramuses: jamming your erect penis into another man's feces-laden colon for masturbatory friction is DISGUSTING. Sodomy is abnormal and unnatural, whether it's with a man or a woman. That is an exit-only hole that is not designed for penetration and thus tears easily, leading to all kinds of diseases. Until 20 or 30 years ago, before the homosexual lobby changed it, it was classified in the DSM as a mental illness, which is how it was known in the basically 5000 years of human history that preceded it.

Some of y'all are just simple minded idiots who regurgitate the propaganda that the homosexual lobby has shovd down your throats, among other things. You make me sick.

And to be clear, I have driven hundreds of gays across the city. There's a difference between proselityzing and being a professional. When you're a professional driver, as long as the passenger behaves, you do your job regardless of your opinion on their aberrant behavior.

But while the thought of sodomy and/or homosexuals getting it on makes me want to vomit, I don't care who you are: if you get in my car and you think its a kissing booth or Foreplay Station before the real deal, you'll be out of my car and standing on the sidewalk faster than you can say, "Uber on!".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Her.


Did not realize that.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> Newsflash, ignoramuses: jamming your erect penis into another man's feces-laden colon for masturbatory friction is DISGUSTING. Sodomy is abnormal and unnatural, whether it's with a man or a woman. That is an exit-only hole that is not designed for penetration and thus tears easily, leading to all kinds of diseases. Until 20 or 30 years ago, before the homosexual lobby changed it, it was classified in the DSM as a mental illness, which is how it was known in the basically 5000 years of human history that preceded it.
> 
> Some of y'all are just simple minded idiots who regurgitate the propaganda that the homosexual lobby has shovd down your throats, among other things. You make me sick.
> 
> ...


How two consenting adults choose to have sex is none of my business. If it makes you sick, don't think about it.

Abnormal and unnatural? You mean it doesn't occur in nature? Anal sex and homosexual behavior both occur in nature among animals that have not been exposed to the "homosexual lobby."

Homosexuality has not been classified as an illness for 5,000 years of human history (I assume that's how old you believe the earth to be). Are you familiar with the Romans? Lol


----------



## johnny6969 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hahaha MadPax. Nicely explained. I could not agree more.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad Pax said:


> Newsflash, ignoramuses: jamming your erect penis into another man's feces-laden colon for masturbatory friction is DISGUSTING. Sodomy is abnormal and unnatural, whether it's with a man or a woman. That is an exit-only hole that is not designed for penetration and thus tears easily, leading to all kinds of diseases. Until 20 or 30 years ago, before the homosexual lobby changed it, it was classified in the DSM as a mental illness, which is how it was known in the basically 5000 years of human history that preceded it.
> 
> Some of y'all are just simple minded idiots who regurgitate the propaganda that the homosexual lobby has shovd down your throats, among other things. You make me sick.
> 
> And to be clear, I have driven hundreds of gays across the city. There's a difference between proselityzing and being a professional. When you're a professional driver, as long as the passenger behaves, you do your job regardless of your opinion on their aberrant behavior


So you honestly think about how people are having sex behind closed doors when you have a conversation with someone? I don't understand how that is any of your business or how it should affect your personal/business relationships with them. Call us simple minded, but perhaps you should start thinking about other thoughts instead of the thoughts of how one has sex when you interact with them.



Mad Pax said:


> But while the thought of sodomy and/or homosexuals getting it on makes me want to vomit, I don't care who you are: if you get in my car and you think its a kissing booth or Foreplay Station before the real deal, you'll be out of my car and standing on the sidewalk faster than you can say, "Uber on!".


Yes, lets hope this happens real soon, so that Uber can deactivate that driver account of yours as soon as possible.

djino


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

yup.. a driver was actually deactivated recently for forcing out two men who happened to be gay..


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> Newsflash, ignoramuses: jamming your erect penis into another man's feces-laden colon for masturbatory friction is DISGUSTING. Sodomy is abnormal and unnatural, whether it's with a man or a woman. That is an exit-only hole that is not designed for penetration and thus tears easily, leading to all kinds of diseases. Until 20 or 30 years ago, before the homosexual lobby changed it, it was classified in the DSM as a mental illness, which is how it was known in the basically 5000 years of human history that preceded it.
> 
> Some of y'all are just simple minded idiots who regurgitate the propaganda that the homosexual lobby has shovd down your throats, among other things. You make me sick.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that happened to you when you were so young.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Homosexuality has not been classified as an illness for 5,000 years of human history


Homosexuality was listed by the American Psychiatric Association in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders(DSM), before it was removed under intense pressure by the homosexual lobby in 1973.

You should probably know your facts before you go shooting off at the mouth. It makes you look more unintelligent and uninformed than you already are.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

djino said:


> you should start thinking about other thoughts...
> 
> djino


In other words, you're nothing more than a fascist who wants to control what everyone thinks. Gotcha.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> Homosexuality was listed by the American Psychiatric Association in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders(DSM), before it was removed under intense pressure by the homosexual lobby in 1973.
> 
> You should probably know your facts before you go shooting off at the mouth. It makes you look more unintelligent and uninformed than you already are.


Yes, I'm aware that it was listed as a disorder at one point. The DSM has been altered numerous times as science improves.

And was the DSM in existence for 5,000 years?! Where did that number even come from? You are the one who appears unintelligent and uninformed, in addition to sounding like a bigot. But I'm not interested in personal attacks. I'm interested in attacking false information.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> In other words, you're nothing more than a fascist who wants to control what everyone thinks. Gotcha.


Pot, Kettle. Kettle, Pot.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> Homosexuality was listed by the American Psychiatric Association in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders(DSM), before it was removed under intense pressure by the homosexual lobby in 1973.
> 
> You should probably know your facts before you go shooting off at the mouth. It makes you look more unintelligent and uninformed than you already are.


I didn't realize the APA had been around for 5000 years. Wow, you learn something every day on this forum!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I didn't realize the APA had been around for 5000 years. Wow, you learn something every day on this forum!


Clearly you're just as uninformed and unintelligent as I am. Welcome to the club, Fuzz.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Behold, a great teacher and historian is here to educate us. MadPax with the MadFacts.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Here we go! A possible 5000yr old shirt-lifter!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/8433527/First-homosexual-caveman-found.html


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's when Granny hugs you. I THINK that's OK.


 That's reminds of that saying that saying "watching a tie ballgame is like kissing your sister on the cheek"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> That's reminds of that saying that saying "watching a tie ballgame is like kissing your sister on the cheek"


In some country towns south of Sydney, if a guy is asked to kiss his sister on the cheek, he likely spin her around, lift her skirt and and plant one on her derrière!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Here we go! A possible 5000yr old shirt-lifter!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/8433527/First-homosexual-caveman-found.html


Shit, so many redundant repetitive sentences in this article, it's like if they were trying to brainwash you.

Did you read the page 2 of this article, where they say, he died from the trauma to his head next to a closet he was was trying to come out off with lipstick on his face?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Here we go! A possible 5000yr old shirt-lifter!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/8433527/First-homosexual-caveman-found.html


OMG! If this last post doesn't put me puber ignore list nothing will!

I wonder what a self-respecting, club wielding Neantherdal would have done if walked into a cave and found two other Cavemen doing the chocolate Cha cha?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> OMG! If this last post doesn't put me puber ignore list nothing will!
> 
> I wonder what a self-respecting, club wielding Neantherdal would have done if walked into a cave and found two other Cavemen doing the chocolate Cha cha?


You need to be a troll with no knowledge of uber business and contribute only opinions to this driver forum, to qualify to be on my list.
You're not eligible


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Here we go! A possible 5000yr old shirt-lifter!


A man was buried with his head pointing east, therefore sodomy is natural!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> A man was buried with his head pointing east, therefore sodomy is natural!


Well I can't argue with that!

So you're coming around. Glad to see you finally saw the light.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I didn't realize how special I was.


You are the warm fuzzy of this forum Fuzzy.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

How about the middle finger. Or both of them. I think they're a double display of legitimate affection. In New York it's always appropriate.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I hear they have Uber in Indiana?
> Would you have been "creeped out" of it was some some drunk dude and his drunk chick? IF you would have said something to the straight couple, say the same thing to the gay couple.
> Why do you think they were trying to put it in your face? You think they were trying to be political like the short dicked open carry dudes? They were doing that for your benefit?
> What did you rate them?


Yea you know if me and my goat want to make out in the back of your car whats wrong with that?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> Yea you know if me and my goat want to make out in the back of your car whats wrong with that?


I'd feel REALLY sorry for the goat.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'd feel REALLY sorry for the goat.


And you should.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> And you should.












Little Red Riding Goat, went out for a ride with Dierwolf's friend.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> Little Red Riding Goat, went out for a ride with Dierwolf.












And came back forever changed by the experience.

Well since the subject was goats, I thought I'd offer these...


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> = studies show that dudes that open carry their weapons tend to have as little between their legs as they have in their brains.


This coming from an Aussie that lets his government tell him what's best for him, HAHAHAH. I may have a little dick, but you sir have no balls.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Rubyson&sme said:


> Little Red Riding Goat, went out for a ride with Dierwolf's friend.


JOYCE !!!!!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH THAT MAN, YOU CHEATING DOE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

djino said:


> *Let me start off my saying that I can't believe that we are in 2015 and we still have this homophobia/bigotry existing in society today. Are people still living under a rock like the dumbass below?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Please explain how homosexuality fits into Biology and the reproduction of a species?


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Dierwolf said:


> Please explain how homosexuality fits into Biology and the reproduction of a species?


Read a book my friend. Its obvious that nothing I or anyone else could say to change your mind. You will only accept people who are exactly like you.

djino


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

djino said:


> Read a book my friend. Its obvious that nothing I or anyone else could say to change your mind. You will only accept people who are exactly like you.
> 
> djino


Ahh I see, not able to answer my question instead you attack, redirect, and blame me. True Liberal policy. In the 5 years that I have been asking that question no Liberal has been able to answer it, in fact they have all done just as you have, attack, redirect and blame/accuse me, but the day they do then I will indeed "change my mind".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> This coming from an Aussie that lets his government tell him what's best for him, HAHAHAH. I may have a little dick, but you sir have no balls.


I get it now, silly me, I should have watched the ads and read all gun ho stories of what bravery the "average" man can achieve with a gun by his side.

The average Aussie steps out into the real world each day without the need of "American Spine" to calm their nerves.

Don't complain about non representative Government when only about 50% actually get off their arses and vote. But you have a gun right? No one has a right to tell you what to do (even if it helps ensure a true democracy).


----------



## djino (Mar 15, 2015)

Dierwolf said:


> Ahh I see, not able to answer my question you redirect, attack and blame me. True Liberal policy.


Seriously. You must be related to that Pat Robertson nut.

I don't understand how your question relates at all to my prior post you quoted? Is it to suggest that since Gay men cannot biological conceive a child, they do not deserve equal protection under the law? I mean, should all heterosexual persons/couples that are unable to have kids not have the same rights?

Again, what the hell is your point with that question???

djino


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

djino said:


> Seriously. You must be related to that Pat Robertson nut.
> 
> I don't understand how your question relates at all to my prior post you quoted? Is it to suggest that since Gay men cannot biological conceive a child, they do not deserve equal protection under the law? I mean, should all heterosexual persons/couples that are unable to have kids not have the same rights?
> 
> ...


You're following the Liberal formula to the letter Djino just as I said you would, you redirected by bringing religion into the conversation when the topic was logic and science-based and then you attacked by relating me to Pat Robertson, you are indeed a good little Liberal.
Now on to your confusion, Heterosexual persons/couples almost at a 100% rate cannot conceive because of a medical reason, so if you wish compare gay men to Heterosexual persons/couples then homosexuality is a medical condition.
You stated "it's who people are" which conveys that this is normal and natural and I ask "Please explain how homosexuality fits into Biology and the reproduction of a species" and if you will remember the topic of the original posting was 2 guys in the back making out. I'm sorry that you can't understand how this all fits together, maybe you should not get into conversations over your head.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

djino said:


> Seriously. You must be related to that Pat Robertson nut.
> 
> I don't understand how your question relates at all to my prior post you quoted? Is it to suggest that since Gay men cannot biological conceive a child, they do not deserve equal protection under the law? I mean, should all heterosexual persons/couples that are unable to have kids not have the same rights?
> 
> ...


Let's try a little role play.

I'm your 9 yr old nephew, staying over at your place. You notice I've been very quiet for the last 15 minutes and you come looking. You find me with a terribly confused look on my face thumbing through your Gay porn collection.

You rebuke me for looking under your bed, but I was just chasing the Cat. I then ask you about the photos I saw and ask why Men stick their pee pees up other men's poo shute. Is that how Babies sre made?

Whats your response?

Sydney Uber


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

djino said:


> Seriously. You must be related to that Pat Robertson nut.
> 
> I don't understand how your question relates at all to my prior post you quoted? Is it to suggest that since Gay men cannot biological conceive a child, they do not deserve equal protection under the law? I mean, should all heterosexual persons/couples that are unable to have kids not have the same rights?
> 
> ...


By that argument women past menopause shouldn't either. Or anyone who uses birth control.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> By that argument women past menopause shouldn't either. Or anyone who uses birth control.


And birth control is a choice, menopause is the natural cycle of a woman's life.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Let's try a little role play.
> 
> I'm your 9 yr old nephew, staying over at your place. You notice I've been very quiet for the last 15 minutes and you come looking. You find me with a terribly confused look on my face thumbing through your Gay porn collection.
> 
> ...


Yep that's another one no one has been able to answer, "how is sticking a reproductive organ into a waste chute normal?"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> Yep that's another one no one has been able to answer, "how is sticking a reproductive organ into a waste chute normal?"


You missed the symbolism of the 9yr old chasing ***** in a Gay household.....!


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You missed the symbolism of the 9yr old chasing ***** in a Gay household.....!


HAHAHAHA I sure did.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> And birth control is a choice, menopause is the natural cycle of a woman's life.


And? What's your point?


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

I was adding to your post.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> I was adding to your post.


And what was your point in doing so?


----------

